# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  consigli per amministratore srl "incastrato"

## sunflower

Buongiorno a tutti.
Sono amministratore unico non socio di una srl che ha deciso di chiudere la sua attività.
I soci non intendono onorare i debiti (che sono di circa 30.000 euro in totale). Mi è stato detto che l'unica a rischiare penalmente sono io perchè alla mia nomina (avvenuta a febbraio 2009) non vi è stato un passaggio di consegne con il vecchio amministratore e quindi non mi sono accorta che tutta la contabilità 2008 è scomparsa e non è stato fatto il bilancio 2008. Io ero anche una dipendente dell'azienda e anche io sarei eventualmente tra i creditori. Preciso inoltre che era la prima volta che svolgevo le funzioni da amministratore e quindi ero un pò inesperta. circa 4 mesi dopo ho dato le dimissioni, appena ho visto che volevano chiudere senza pagare, ma non sono mai stata sostituita da un'altro amministratore, quindi sono ancora in carica me malgrado. Cosa rischio? Io vorrei portare tutto in Tribunale ma i soci mi spaventano dicendo che sarei l'unica a rischiare penalmente per la mancata presentazione del bilancio 2008.
C'è da sottolineare che si tratta di 2 soci (uno al 95% e uno al 5%) e che l'azienda è sempre stata condotta di fatto dal marito della socia maggioritaria, il quale, pur non comparendo come nome da nessuna parte, prendeva tutte le decisioni, si è occupato dell'acquisto della società a dicembre 2008, di tutte le trattative con i vecchi proprietari, del rapporto con il commercialista e dei rapporti (molto controversi) con la sottoscritta sino alle mie dimissioni e alla sua incarcerazione (avvenuta pochi giorni dopo) con l'accusa di bancarotta fraudolenta per una sua precedente azienda.
Sapete darmi qualche consiglio? Mi sento spaventata e incastrata.

----------


## Contabile

Rivolgiti ad un avvocato e cerca di dargli supporto in maniera tale che riesca a dimostrare che l'amministratore di fatto era una persona diversa la quale indirizzava e decideva in toto l'amministrazione e la gestione della societ&#224;.

----------


## Niccolò

Io mi limiterei ai dati che ti possono essere utili. 
1) presumo che non risulti da nessuna parte che il vecchio amministratore ti abbia consegnato documenti e libri contabili. Invierei quindi una raccomandata al vecchio amministratore chiedendo a lui spiegazioni 
2) convocherei un'assemblea per l'approvazione tardiva del bilancio (un'approvazione tardiva comporta solo una sanzione amministrativa, anzi, visto il periodo di crisi sono stati prorogati i tempi di approvazione di 6 mesi, così a occhio forse sei ancora in tempo per richiedere l'approvazione), presentando come bilancio 2 fogli in bianco, uno per lo stato patrimoniale e uno per il conto economico (sicuramente la procedura non è deontologicamente corretta, ma se sei subentrata nel febbraio 2009 e non c'è traccia dei documenti del 2008, cos'altro potresti fare?, al limite puoi fare una denuncia per furto contro ignoti, se risultasse che la contabilità sia stata rubata) 
3) non farti mettere sotto ricatto, la tua buona fede è abbastanza palese (visto che tra l'altro risulti creditrice della società), i risponsabili di una società sono sempre i soci, gli amministratori sono responsabili in caso di mala gestione, ma in questo caso il tuo operato non è doloso ma dettato da ignoranza nella materia (non te ne offendere  :Wink: ) 
4) contatta un avvocato e con lui inizia le pratiche per ottenere quanto economicamente devi avere, oltre ovviamente a muoverti per tutelare la tua posizione di amministratrice 
Io sono convinto che se una persona è nel giusto e non ha paura di rivolgersi alle autorità competenti, può sempre uscirne pulita  :Wink:  
In bocca al lupo.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Io mi limiterei ai dati che ti possono essere utili. 
> 1) presumo che non risulti da nessuna parte che il vecchio amministratore ti abbia consegnato documenti e libri contabili. Invierei quindi una raccomandata al vecchio amministratore chiedendo a lui spiegazioni 
> 2) convocherei un'assemblea per l'approvazione tardiva del bilancio (un'approvazione tardiva comporta solo una sanzione amministrativa, anzi, visto il periodo di crisi sono stati prorogati i tempi di approvazione di 6 mesi, così a occhio forse sei ancora in tempo per richiedere l'approvazione), presentando come bilancio 2 fogli in bianco, uno per lo stato patrimoniale e uno per il conto economico (sicuramente la procedura non è deontologicamente corretta, ma se sei subentrata nel febbraio 2009 e non c'è traccia dei documenti del 2008, cos'altro potresti fare?, al limite puoi fare una denuncia per furto contro ignoti, se risultasse che la contabilità sia stata rubata) 
> 3) non farti mettere sotto ricatto, la tua buona fede è abbastanza palese (visto che tra l'altro risulti creditrice della società), i risponsabili di una società sono sempre i soci, gli amministratori sono responsabili in caso di mala gestione, ma in questo caso il tuo operato non è doloso ma dettato da ignoranza nella materia (non te ne offendere ) 
> 4) contatta un avvocato e con lui inizia le pratiche per ottenere quanto economicamente devi avere, oltre ovviamente a muoverti per tutelare la tua posizione di amministratrice 
> Io sono convinto che se una persona è nel giusto e non ha paura di rivolgersi alle autorità competenti, può sempre uscirne pulita  
> In bocca al lupo.

  tutto giusto con qualche aggiunta.
1) nell'approvare il bilancio che tu formuli e presenti ai soci precisa la condizione in cui ti sei trovata che risulti sia dalla NOta integrativa esia dal verbale di assemblea: mi raccomando fai anche il verbale di assemblea deserta che molti non fano ma che deve essere fatto, ci mancherebbe che l'amministratore convoca l'assemblea e non si presneta in prima convocazione, è una evidente contraddizione.
2) la raccomandata che scrivi per chiedere la formale consegna di documenti e beni in contradditorio la devi allegare in copia al bilancio per dimostrare che hai provveduto;
3) le semplici dimissioni non bastano è necessario convocare una assemblea per la nomina di un nuovo amm.re: metti anche questo punto all'Ordine del giorno;
4) portare direttamente i libri in tribunale significa proprio dimostrare la buona fede, infatti le eventuali sanzioni per chi chiede in proprio il fallimento sono abbastanza tenui;
5) nei tribunali delle piccole città i Giudici delegati sono più adesivi alla realtà e più disposti ad ascoltare, inoltre i colleghi che collaborano con i giudici (i curatori fallimentari) sono persone preparate e comprensive: se la storia è questa vedrai che otterrai solo il vantaggio di liberarti dall'incubo.
AUGURI

----------

